# BCM4318 64 bit driver [SOLUTION]

## oiper

Hey all, just posting a link to a windows driver that worked for my 64 bit laptop.

Compaq Presario V2311US -  AMD Turion 64 Processor ML-28 PowerNow - ATI RADEON® XPRESS 200M IGP 

lspci | grep Broadcom

```
0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
```

Here's the link to the site, also the file.

http://blackimperial.com/home/?page_id=13

http://www.lanknights.net/optendo/7510GX/7510GX%20Wireless%2064.zip

Make sure you have ndiswrapper 1.2.

```

$ unzip 7510GX\ Wireless\ 64.zip

$ cd 7510GX\ Wireless\ 64

$ mv bcmwl5.inf BCMWL564.INF

$ ndiswrapper -i BCMWL564.INF

$ ndiswrapper -m

$ ndiswrapper -d 14e4:4318 bcmwl564

$ modprobe ndiswrapper

```

Good luck!

----------

## JellyTot

Thank you, I'll give it a try and see what happens.

----------

## rawbeefman

That doesnt work for me for some reason.  Is there a special way of installing it?

 - Ehren

----------

## oiper

Actually I should note that only ndiswrapper version 1.2 works with the driver.

See my initial post, I've made some changes.

----------

## Onkobu

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-391450-highlight-.html

BTW: it's important on which machine you run that driver. I tried at least 4 differen 64bit drivers, only the one for the aspire ferrari notebook worked. Others reported kernel paging fault-whatever-errors, invalid driver messages and so on...

----------

## oiper

good point. Now noted in post.

----------

## rawbeefman

When I modprobe mine, my computer slows to a halt and FREEZES!  First time I've ever seen that one happen!  I'm using the driver for the aspire/ferrari on a ferrari.

----------

## Onkobu

$> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5

executed with no errors, /etc/ndiswrapper/bcmwl5/ exists AND contains bcmwl5.ini, some SYS and a 14E4:4318.conf? What are the last lines in /var/log/messages? Please also do something like (exec as root:

$> ndiswrapper -l

and

$>lspci | grep -i broadcom

(You can find the syslog-messages better if you exec: 

$>logger "================"; modprobe ndiswrapper

first command 'logger' writes '============' to /var/log/messages and after this line you see ndiswrapper's logging, if lspci is not found, emerge pciutils)

----------

## theborg

Got the "FREEZE" - Problem too. the new version 1.5 of ndiswrapper solved it. u can download it from http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper/  and build it, there's no ebuild yet.

ahh, and i tried a thousands driver. finally the acer driver worked fine for me.

----------

